# What did he do to me?



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Ever since I took Couta101 (Douglas) in my car for a trip up the beach to Teewah / Double Island Point earlier this year for a well deserved 'away' trip for a weekend I have not been able to catch a cold on my yak.

I have been able to successfully head out with my boys and catch a feed of whiting landbased here and there but that does not translate into the fishing success I crave. I love nothing more than being able to sink a gaff into a substantial fish and swing it aboard and into my hatch. Don't get me wrong, whiting are great fighters for their size and they are more than welcome on the table, but it is just not the same.

I have heard about this horrible disease that Douglas carries, so the question must be asked, is it contagious?

It looks as though I may have mounted the yak for the last time this year and will now need to wait until 2014 to be able to confirm if I have indeed caught this horrible ailment that Douglas carries, or was my wife right all along, am I just a crap fisherman?


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

You're a crap fisherman Kev, it has jackski to do with me!

Dougilitis is just a figment of eveyones imagination!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

salticrak said:


> As you know I have a stick made by Dougie this too had a case of the wog, but i was able to decontaminate it,luckily for me.


How did you fix your stick?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm sticking up for Douglas, but then I've never been fishing with him.


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Hey! Hey ! What's this pick on Douggie day or what?

Kev wanted to confirm that he's a crap fisho like the rest of you, it's got nothing to do with me! Dougilitis ain't contagious ye bastards. It's brought on by your jealousy of my awesomeness!!!!

Kev it's karma for driving my yak into a tree and destroying my super oversize delux rudder just cause I got the only fish of the trip! And it was super delicious I tell you. ;-)


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Couta101 said:


> Dougilitis ain't contagious ye bastards.


Soooo, you're admitting it is an actual condition?


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

BIGKEV said:


> Couta101 said:
> 
> 
> > Dougilitis ain't contagious ye bastards.
> ...


 I dont want to alarm anyone here...but if it is listed on a legal document... it has to be an actual condition...


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Dear Douglas,

Please come to SA so when I don't catch that elusive SBT I can't or won't be responsible. :lol:

You guys really do need to practice safe fishing you the kind where you exchange knots knowledge and NO bodily fluids :shock:

Very funny thread keep em coming


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

salticrak said:


> Spoke to Douglas.aka freshie cos he's got a long nose and a mouth fulla teeth. I donutted big time today. BIGKEV i am wondering if you can get douglitis from talking to him on the phone. My ear feels kinda weird...


I think that conditions called COCKIENESS mate.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll be there Mr crack & I don't need weed to get my thrills anymore . 
Cheers 
Killer.


----------

